# Superworms?



## Brittany (Sep 15, 2013)

So i've heard that superworms should be fed with caution as they can bite. I have a can of dead superworms, is this okay?

So basically...is the only concern with superworms the biting? And theyre okay to feed after theyre dead?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yup, it's just the biting that's a concern. Canned ones should be fine.


----------



## Beloved Doll (Nov 21, 2013)

I have fed my hedgehogs superworms for years. As I have heard from multiple folks the concern for biting, I guess I can count myself lucky that I never had that issue. My hedgehogs have always crushed the head while chewing them up so biting never happened.

However, that is just me. =P I think long as your quilled kids are crushing the head, they should be ok. Or if you want to make extra sure, crush the head before feeding them to hedgie.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

I've never had biting issues for the past 5 years as well. 2 of my hedgehogs (the ones with wild african parents) can even eat live scorpions and small snakes with ease. The moment they hear something fall in the bedding they automatically get into 'wild hunter mode'. This is the time that you don't want your hand anywhere near the hedgies lol


----------

